# Any gender help?.... Silkies! I know it’s not easy!



## Adamj (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,
I have 2 8 week old silkies we hatched ourselves.
Anyone fancy having a guess at there gender for me? I know they are so hard but we are so curious and the kids are impatient too
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8 weeks? They are quite developed for 2 months old. 

They both look female. A trick I used was watching them walking away from me, if they appear to be all legs most times those are boys. 

Look for streamers to develop off the back of the head, they're a bit young for that. The girls will stay all the same length on the head feathers. Also look for any true feathers in the tail, males are more prone to have those. 

Was the white white or yellow when it hatched or was it grey? Those that hatch grey are always boys.


----------



## Adamj (Jun 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> 8 weeks? They are quite developed for 2 months old.
> 
> They both look female. A trick I used was watching them walking away from me, if they appear to be all legs most times those are boys.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for the reply. They are our first silkies and they seem to be developing very well. I'm guessing that can't be a problem? They have just turned 2months old this weekend.
I have been looking at information and I can't seem to make up my mind! I will have a look at the walking soon and keep an eye on that. 
They both look so similar I can't see any difference between them,
The white one was Grey when hatched. They were both the same colour. But the one that stayed grey was a lot bigger than the white one when they hatched! But the white one caught up on size very quickly!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Almost always boys, I missed the almost part. Everyone of my peeps that hatched grey were boys. I haven't moved my pics to this new computer or I'd show you a great comparison of the color differences. 

The boys look awkward as they're walking away. A leggy appearance but it's almost like they don't know how to walk on those legs.


----------



## Adamj (Jun 14, 2020)

The white one does tend to stand taller than the grey so I think you may be right.
Thanks again for the info it’s great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll fire up the other computer so I can show you those pics. I'm not up for transferring them just now.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hey Adam, Robin is our silkie expert, she will be your go to for this breed  They are gorgeous birds, good job!


----------

